# rustic home made bread



## sbspining

Dose any one have a recipe for rustic bread that dose not take all day to make ?

tIA


----------



## Maxine1944

I just bought a Panasonic bread maker. It is fabulous and very easy to clean. Makes wonderful bread in about four hours, but rapid cycle can reduce that to about two and a half hours.


----------



## PattyH

Check out the No Knead bread at King Arthur Flour. I make it twice a week. The best toast you'll ever eat!!!!


----------



## MMWRay

Alton Brown's sourdough recipe. You can find it on line. It is a no knead bread you stir together one day and bake the next. It is very simple and excellent.


----------



## janallynbob

I am not sure if this qualifies as rustic bread, but beer bread is fast, easy and good, I make it with ale, and it has more flavor, at least I think so.

Janallyn


----------



## vmcmacken

This Microwave Bread is as easy as it gets: 2 T soft butter in 1 c. warm water. Add 1 t. dry yeast, 1 t. salt, 1 t. sugar. Stir in 2 2/3 c. flour. Spread in buttered GLASS loaf pan or 1 1/2 qt. casserole dish, cover, and let rise double. Microwave on HI for 4 minutes.


----------



## katrapp

I use my bread machine and it take 4 hours. Just dump and wait for the beeps.
Dump in this order:
1C water
1 1/2 t salt
3/4 t sugar 
1 1/2 T oil
3 C flour (all purpose or bread)
1/2 C heaping wheat bran
1/4 C sunflower seeds (optional)
1 3/4 t dry yeast

I set it on french bread, it makes 1.5 pound loaf and I set it for light. Pull out immediately after cooking and cool for at least an hour before putting in fridge. It slices better after it has totally cooled. Get a great bread knife to cut thin slices. Mine is totally serrated.


----------



## lainey_h

I haven't made this yet, but intend to.

https://sallysbakingaddiction.com/no-knead-homemade-honey-oat-bread/


----------



## sbspining

Thank you all.


----------



## bshook

https://frugalmeasures.blogspot.com/2019/08/monday-message.html scroll down to the turquoise booklet we use this recipe it does so many things we do it in bread machine but can be done by hand as well as originally it was before bread machines. My friend put this in my blog she uses king Arthur bread flour but I can't afford that as I have reg flour and wheat stored so here is the recipe for bread flour one cup reg flour and one tsp of vital wheat gluten equals one cup of bread flour. We make this up as a mix in a qt jar so they are ready for any recipe bread, cinnamon rolls, hamb buns etc enjoy.


----------



## GrapeJam

https://www.frugallivingnw.com/amazing-no-knead-bread-step-by-step-recipe/comment-page-17/


----------



## Barbeevw

Beer bread! YES! Three ingredients, a quick stir, put it into any pan and then a cold oven.
Turn on the heat and one hour later you have delicious bread. 
We call it peasant bread and rip it apart with your hands to eat with stews or soups. 
If you want to slice it, it makes good toast. Or, melt some cheddar on top for a quick lunch.


----------



## thenoones

I love making beer bread. We don't drink alcohol, so we use non-alcohol IPA.(but any beer of your choosing will work. Betting a stout would be very good!) It is super fast, super easy and really delicious.
No hours waiting overnight, or watching dough rest and raise. Mix it up, pour into a loaf pan and bake. It has a lovely crust, and slices 
pretty well. I use a mix of flours, bread flour, garbanzo or rye. We like caraway seeds in the rye. Only leavening is baking powder. Bakes in 40 minutes!
I often bake up a loaf to go with a soup or stew right before dinner time.


----------



## Merkknits

you can mix up beer bread faster than it takes to heat up the oven. Add some dill if you want a change. Great with soups or stews.


----------



## Merkknits

you can mix up beer bread faster than it takes to heat up the oven. Add some dill if you want a change. Great with soups or stews.


----------



## sheherazade

lainey_h said:


> I haven't made this yet, but intend to.
> 
> https://sallysbakingaddiction.com/no-knead-homemade-honey-oat-bread/


Thank you for the link! That looks yummy!!


----------



## ade

Mix it the night before, let it rise overnight in the fridge. Heat oven in the morning and pop the bread into oven to bake while you shower and get ready for your day.


----------



## jmcret05

bshook said:


> https://frugalmeasures.blogspot.com/2019/08/monday-message.html scroll down to the turquoise booklet we use this recipe it does so many things we do it in bread machine but can be done by hand as well as originally it was before bread machines. My friend put this in my blog she uses king Arthur bread flour but I can't afford that as I have reg flour and wheat stored so here is the recipe for bread flour one cup reg flour and one tsp of vital wheat gluten equals one cup of bread flour. We make this up as a mix in a qt jar so they are ready for any recipe bread, cinnamon rolls, hamb buns etc enjoy.


Those are great 'recipes' for anyone that wants to stock up on the mix. One thing that should not be overlooked. The booklet mentions that bread machines want the liquid first and the yeast last and that is why the order for filling the jars is as written. It cannot be over emphasized also that sugar and salt should not mix with the yeast. I think I would leave the yeast out of the jar and add it last.

In other words, it isn't like Bisquick and it needs to stay in layers in the jars. Just my opinion. There are also recipes for the Rustic Bread the OP asked about if you Google it.


----------



## kaixixang

It’s okay to let the yeast meet up with the sugar…IF you are mixing up a batch of bread.

Try to separate the yeast mixture with flour before adding the salt. Salt is a flavor and retardant.


----------



## ade

I’ve never heard of beer bread before. Sounds easy. Must buy some beer.


----------



## dancewithmarg

Barbeevw said:


> Beer bread! YES! Three ingredients, a quick stir, put it into any pan and then a cold oven.
> Turn on the heat and one hour later you have delicious bread.
> We call it peasant bread and rip it apart with your hands to eat with stews or soups.
> If you want to slice it, it makes good toast. Or, melt some cheddar on top for a quick lunch.


What are the 3 ingredients, and how much of each? 
Thanks.
Marg


----------



## Prism99

dancewithmarg said:


> What are the 3 ingredients, and how much of each?
> Thanks.
> Marg


 Here's a link to a 3-ingredient recipe. There are many other versions too, easy to find via Google. Or scroll down to the reviews for this recipe to find many variations that people try (e.g., soda instead of beer).
https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/6717/beer-bread-i/

1 can beer
3 cups self-rising flour
3 Tablespoons sugar


----------



## Troy

vmcmacken said:


> This Microwave Bread is as easy as it gets: 2 T soft butter in 1 c. warm water. Add 1 t. dry yeast, 1 t. salt, 1 t. sugar. Stir in 2 2/3 c. flour. Spread in buttered GLASS loaf pan or 1 1/2 qt. casserole dish, cover, and let rise double. Microwave on HI for 4 minutes.


My afternoon project! Can't wait to see what this produces.


----------



## bundyanne07

I am going to try making the microwave bread.


----------



## Troy

Update. The microwave bread is very easy, has a nice texture, no color and not much taste. Even toasted, it's lacking. However, it's so easy, I think it might be fun to experiment with. Add rosemary or dill, add cheese and/or onions. I'll try it again in a while. Might make bread pudding out of this loaf, or croutons.


----------



## kaixixang

I’ve FINALLY got my ceramic and glass ‘pans’ for pastries (includes bread).

Less than $4 USD at Goodwill but I have a decent glass pie pan. Yes, I do have 3-4 aluminum pie plates but y’all know that only glass/ceramic conducts heat better than aluminum.

I can make do with a metal Dutch oven pan for mixing the bread dough but the overall baking will be with the new acquisitions!????


----------



## robyn_knits

Do you think this would work with gluten free flour? Cheers Robyn


----------



## kaixixang

robyn_knits said:


> Do you think this would work with gluten free flour? Cheers Robyn


I'm about to try a batch with almond flour. Photos and taste reviews pending.


----------

